# [Résolu]Impossible de boot après l'installation

## Miceldars

Bonjour.

J'ai essayé d'installer Gentoo en suivant les instructions sur le site.

J'ai installé un système standard :

```
sda1    /boot    ext4

sda2    none     swap

sda3    /        ext4
```

Cependant, lorsque je redémarre après l'installation, j'obtiens :

```
No filesystem could mount root, tried : reiserfs ext 3 ext2 ext4 sqashfs vfat iso9660 udf

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

CPU: 1 PID: 1 Comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.10.74-gentoo-r1 #1
```

En cherchant un peu je suis tombé sur un sujet où l'auteur avait le même soucis, et on lui avait dit de regarder la config du noyau pour activer le support de son système de fichier. J'ai vérifié mon noyau et le support pour ext4 est bien activé :/

Du coup je sais pas trop d'où vient le problème (c'est la première fois que j'installe gentoo).

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur. Merci d'avance.Last edited by Miceldars on Thu Oct 03, 2013 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Salut,

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un problème dans ta config de grub. Pourrais-tu la poster ici.

Alternativement, après le message d'erreur que tu as collé, il y a généralement une liste de FS détectés qui est proposée.

----------

## Miceldars

Ok, je posterai ça demain, c'est sur une machine à l'IUT.

----------

## Miceldars

Him j'ai essayé de changer un peu la config de grub pour coller exactement au style donné dans la doc, j'ai mis ça :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot.grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.10.7-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.10.7-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 3.10.7-r1 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.10.7-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bon/bb

```

Mais du coup j'ai pu le même message d'erreur. A la place j'ai :

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

CPU: 1 PID: 1 Comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 #1

Hardware name : Dell Inc. OptiPlex 755    /0DR845, BIOS A09 03/11/2008

```

Après j'ai une liste du genre : 00000000  fffffffa  f6067ef8 etc...

Et ensuite :

```

Call Trace :

[<c0486a13>] dump_stack+0x16/0x18

[<c0484b5c>] panic+0x7c/0x16d

[<c0656d1d>] mount_block_root

[<blabla>] SyS_mknod

[<blabla>] mount_root

[<blabla>] prepare_namespace

[<blabla>] kernel_init_freeable

[<blabla>] kernel_init

[<blabla>] ret_from_kernel_thread

[<blabla>] rest_init

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Si ma mémoire est bonne (je n'utilise plus GRUB depuis un moment), il faut mettre les paramètres de boot via une ligne "append" et pas juste après le nom du noyau

----------

## Miceldars

Ben j'ai suivi l'exemple donné dans la doc de Gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Après peut-être que la doc est pas à jour.

----------

## Poussin

D'après ce que tu nous donnes, tu as utilisé genkernel, et donc tu as plus que probablement un initramfs a lancé. Dans la doc, rechercher l'exemple de code 2.4, et cherche dans ce coin là, je pense que tu es passé à côté

----------

## Miceldars

J'ai rajouté la ligne initramfs dans le fichier grub.conf, mais j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur :/

----------

## sebB

D'après le wiki

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

```
kernel /boot/kernel-xxxx initrd=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4  

initrd /boot/initramfs-xxx
```

----------

## Miceldars

Ha voila, ça marche. Merci beaucoup   :Very Happy: 

----------

